# transferring files from Mac to Pc



## sdpechter (Dec 10, 1999)

I have a Mac laptop that does not have internet access or email. Is it possible to save a file in word to a diskette on my Mac and then use it on my PC?
Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Gagner (Dec 16, 1999)

It's easy. Put a disk in your powerbook and choose "erase disk" under special in the menu bar. You will be allowed to choose formatting for a PC as a DOS disk in a pop up menu. After formatting just save the file to the disk as usual and put it in your PC. Your PC should recognize the disk just as if it were formatted in a PC. And if Microsoft did their job then MacWord should be compatible with PCWord depending on the versions you are using. If not then use Clarisworks (recently renamed Appleworks). It comes with translators for just about everything. When you save a file. Choose the correct Word you want to use in the pop up menu.
If worse comes to worse save the file as a text file. Then PC word should be able to read it. Good luck.

------------------
Macintosh addict


----------

